# ghrp-6 dose



## sno (Jun 8, 2009)

thinking of doing 100mcgs in morn, 100 after workout then 200 B4 BED!

what you reckon??

also where can i get bac water from guys?


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

stick with 3x100mcg ed mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

these guys give pretty good service and unlike any one else at the moment have it in stock... or did a week or so ago... 

http://melanotanmagic.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=16


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

foook me them prices are just stupid!! might aswell buy some growth!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ws0158 said:


> foook me them prices are just stupid!! might aswell buy some growth!!!


For peps etc I agree... but bac water is not too bad...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.peptideheaven.co.uk/Products.php also do bac water


----------

